# Mahal ko ingat



## DiddyW

can anyone please tell me what mahal ko ingat really means?


----------



## pharabus

I am not a native speaker but my translation would be "Take care sweetheart"

Mahal means "love" (or "dear" as in "expensive")
ko is "my"

So "Mahal Ko" is My love (or sweetheart is probably a good English translation).

ingat is care, usually in Tagalog you can say "Mag ingat ka" which translates too "You take care"  but I notice a lot of Filipinos shorten this to "ingat"


----------



## jOvAnaMaRiE

Take care, my love.


----------

